

Pixel Hop – Android Game - purgified
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.purgified.pixelhop

======
purgified
Our game is finally ready, and has been published! You are a pixel among
billions, and your goal is to get to the top by going past the many obstacles
that come at you.

We aimed for simplicity and good design, and we're very pleased with what came
out of our vision! Please let us know what you think :)

